# ¿Push-Pull o Push-Push?



## Hatman23 (Feb 16, 2018)

Estaba buscando un articulo sobre amplificadores del tipo Push-Pull y me encontre con un video que hablaba sobre las ventajas y deventajas de cada topologia. En principio y en forma general cada topologia pareceria suministrar algunas ventajas sobre los armonicos. 

Push-Push es una topologia que se emplean dos tubos de electrones similares con rejillas conectadas en oposición de fase y con ánodos conectados en paralelo a una carga común; generalmente se usa como un multiplicador de frecuencia para enfatizar armónicos de orden par. Esta topología es notable por proporcionar mucha ganancia.

Push-Pull En este tipo de amplificadores, los dos dispositivos, o grupos de dispositivos, de salida (transistores o tubos) operan en contrafase, lo cual significa que sus señales de control están desfasadas 180º. Las dos salidas en contrafase se conectan a la carga de tal forma que las componentes de señal se suman mientras que las componentes de distorsión debidas a la no linealidad de los dispositivos de salida se restan. Los circuitos puh-pull simétricos deben cancelar las armónicas de orden par (f2, f4, f6) y favorecer las armónicas de orden impar (f1, f3, f5) cuando se manejan en el rango no lineal. 

Enotces tengo entendido que los armonicos del orden par dan un sonido mas musical con mayor fidelidad como se encuentra en las topologias de Clase A mayor calidad pero menor potencia. En este caso: ¿Push-Push tendria mejor calidad de sonido que un Push-Pull? o ¿Push-Push fue solo una innovacion de la epoca para obtener mayor potencia a menor consumo con respecto a los Push-Pull?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2018)

Si no entiendo mal, lo que se describe es una etapa de salida *"Circlotron"*
En el Foro hay algo de información sobre esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2018)

Para hacerla corta: ningun amplificador del planeta es "mejor" por reforzar o generar armonicas de la señal excitacion.
Si crea o potencia ciertas armonicas entonces es una caja de efectos (como para una guitarra electrica) y no un amplificador.
Si buscas hifi el amplificador no debe modificar espectralmente la señal de entrada, y eso de "mas musical" son bolazos audiófilos...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 17, 2018)

Ese tipo de amplificadores fueron muy usados pero para control potencia en donde colocaban valvulas en paralelo para variar velocidad en motores de corriente alterna, el primer caso de exito fue en 1936 en un motor de 375 KW a 4000V diseñado por General Electric, porque del voltaje?? por que la mejor potencia entregada en placa es a altos voltajes en donde la potencia era el resultado de la corriente de catodo por el voltaje de placa, es por eso que en audio los equipos valvulas son usados con transformadores en su salida.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2018)

Lo mismo paso con los primeros transistores que no manejaban mucha corriente, también utilizaban transformador en los primeros años, sobre todo con el germanio.
Convengamos que los transistores no dejaron que los tubos se acomodaran a las nuevas tecnologias, alcanzaron a hacer tubos miniatura, e incluso tubos para baja tensión que se utilizaron en autos sin elevadores de voltaje.
De echo los propios transistores de germanio lograron el máximo de su desarrollo por la presencia del silicio y las facilidades que este presentaba frente al germanio.
Recordar que en las décadas de los 60's y los 70's estas tres tecnologias convivieron y hubo muchos equipos híbridos que en señal llevaron transistores y en potencia tubos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2018)

Hola a todos , mi recuerdo que los transistores en su inicio (años 60') eran en la maioria tipo PNP ya los NPN eran raros  , aun todos hechos en Germanium.
Despues con lo avanço de la tecnologia los NPN gañaron maioria y ya sendo hechos en Silicio.
Actualmente los transistores tecnologia MosFet son verdaderas joias , Alta potenzia aliada a alta ganancia y tanbien buena robustez para uso en RF (radiofrequenzia).
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------

